
Facial recognition overkill: How deputies cracked a $12 shoplifting case - LogicRiver
https://www.cnet.com/news/facial-recognition-overkill-how-deputies-solved-a-12-shoplifting-case/
======
sadris
Why is catching criminals a bad thing?

